# Hedgehog troubles.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Earlier this afternoon as I was taking the dog for a walk we passed an hedgehog in the field, the poor thing was lying on its side and looked like it was trying to get on its feet, I turned it the right way up and carried on with the walk.

Looked out of the window with the binoculars and the thing was still there and I could see its little legs still trying to get a grip.

So I rang the Hedgehog Hospital in Hull, the nice lady said bring it along and she would look after it, trouble is I have know wheels as Sandra is in work till 8pm. So to cut a short story shorter I rang the RSPCA and they are sending someone to collect it.

The little bugger is in a tub at the side of me as I type this, its laid on a towel, it seems to have some strength as it is shuffling about, Haven't a clue whats wrong with it though?. :roll:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Aaaaw! Hope he survives.
Lesley


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The RSPCA lady has just been to collect the hedgehog, so it is in the hands of folk who know what to do unlike me.

Must admit it is the first time I have handled one and seen one close up. 

Strange looking buggers, hedgehogs not RSPCA lady's!.. :lol:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

When they are fit and well, they can't half shift.
Trouble is, they are invariably loaded with fleas.
But the fleas get killed when those of a travelling disposition bake 'em in clay.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Well done rayrecrok :wink:


----------

